# which hitch mount rack to get? 1upusa, swagman xc, thule/sportswork t2



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

i am on the fence guys need your help, i had the saris cycle on rack and sold it to buy something similiar but lighter less bulky, i like a hitchmount and was looking at these racks tell me what you think and your experiences if you own any of them ... i am kinda stuck on the 1upusa ultimate but its so damn expensive...

http://www.1upusa.com/1upusarackhome.

http://www.raxterracks.com/index.html

http://www.swagmanbikeracks.com/64650.html

http://www.thuleracks.com/thule/product.asp?dept_id=8&sku=916


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm in the same boat, just bought a van...

The swagman XC looks great and 1/2 the price of thule/sportworks or yakima hookup- looks good! Made in penticton too, great riding there....

Anybody have experience with swagman racks?


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

*I have the swagman.*

I have the swagman. Actually, I'm not sure if it is that brand but it looks absolutely identical. It is quick and easy to use. The padded hooks have worn some paint off the bike frame. I wasn't keen on the threaded bolt hitch pin for holding the rack in the hitch. I take mine on and off frequently and I wasn't about to have to bust out a wrench to do it. I had to drill the hitch pin hole in the rack a bit bigger to fit a standard trailer hitch pin. It is my understanding that the threaded bolt hitch pin eliminates rack sway and I had an issue with that at first. the rack swayed pretty bad. then I bought a little device online that helps that out. This is the device. I use it on my pickup truck and I load dogs in and out of the back frequently. The bikes need to be removed to do it. the hoops on the ends of the "arms" that hold the tires in place make me very nervous about a dog leg getting stuck in there. The two arms are hinged to swing up and out of the way, but I can only swing one side up with the tailgate open. It has to do with the location of the hoops. So I swing one side up and block the other side of the tailgate with my body for loading dogs in and out. I have never once used the feature where the vertical post swings downward. The bikes also need to be removed to do that. HOpe that helps! Let me know if you have any more questions about it.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sportwork Mod Tray with riser.
Absolutely solid hitch rack. Not one single complaint or problem. The bike installs in less than 30 seconds and there isn't any contact with the fork or frame. The rack can be removed in 3 minutes or less and most of that is walking with it back to the house.










The swagman is also sold at performance. It was cheaper than my Sportworks and supports two bikes, but I read numerous complaints about it being too flimsy. 
https://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=17093&subcategory_ID=4411


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

checked my rack out again and it is a Hollywood Sport Rider. http://www.hollywoodracks.com/2&3.htm
but as you can tell it seems identical to the swagman. Although based on the pictures the swagman seems to be missing quick releases on the sliding hook-clamps, which are a nice feature.


----------



## Brihombre (Jan 29, 2004)

The Sportswork Mod is great. I have had one for about 4 years. The only complaint, and it is a big one for me, is the inability to lock it conveniently.


----------



## banks741938 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have the swagman xc, and for the price you cant beat it. It takes a few moments to get the platforms adjusted but once you find the right set up it is the best thing since sliced bread. IT has the quick relase feature on the hooks you just cant see it on the pic on the web. It is also nice that it will fold up in a hurry. I can hold it in one hand and walk my bike back into the house with the other hand.


----------



## habernac (Apr 12, 2005)

I've got a T2 on order, everything I've ever read about them says they're terrific. Plus, you can lock your bike on as well. I'd give a review, but I don't have it installed yet.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I've got a rack made by Allen. Incredible quality for the price. Just another option you may not have considered


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

T2, best rack Ive owned. Worth every penny.

Sean


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

so the swayman is light enough to carry, can you show a pic of it loaded up...i know the t2 is popular but it looks so heavy, i wonder what it actually wieghs?


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

david8613 said:


> so the swayman is light enough to carry, can you show a pic of it loaded up...i know the t2 is popular but it looks so heavy, i wonder what it actually wieghs?


My Sportworks Mod Tray is about 20lbs. I can hold it with one hand, bend down, and pull the cover off the hitch to install it. I used to remove it often but I am riding so much I just leave it on there now.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

banks741938 said:


> I have the swagman xc, and for the price you cant beat it.


Banks, thanks for posting. The swagman looks so good for the price, I'm very interested. Just over $300 for the 4-bike set-up, thats 1/2 of what a thule hookup or yakima sportworks would cost! I like giving friends rides but not enough to spend $600 on a rack.

Is the rack beefy enough that you would feel comfortable hauling four heavy (35-40lb) free-ride bikes with the optional 2-bike add-on?


----------



## banks741938 (Oct 10, 2005)

Sure thing guys I will take some pics of it on my tuck and with it folded up and I will weigh it and post asap. As far as the sturdness of the rack my bike is right at 34 pounds and I also carried other bikes on it and had no problems. When the time comes for me to need a 4 bike rack i will not hesitate to buy the other rack add on for the swagman.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

hey guys here is another nice plateform rack similar in design from yakima, looks nice anyone got this one?

http://www.yakima.com/Product.aspx?id=29


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks nice and I was looking at it but ended up with the T2 instead for under $300. The T2 has some advantage like folding downward to allow the hatch to be opened with the bikes on. It has two trays but I also have a Sportworks Factory Bob on the roof for under $100- for a 3rd bike if needed Anyway, the tray-style ones blow the others away. I still have my Thule Expressway 4-bike carrier which I'm giving to my buddy. It was nice but the T2 is way easier, no bikes clanging together, and no hassle of trying to prevent that.


----------



## Trail Punk (May 12, 2004)

*T2*

I've had mine for six months. Amazing product. Love it.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

how about some more pics of racks guys...it would help alot...

and where did you get the t2 for under 300.00


----------



## Cheyenne71 (Mar 23, 2006)

$288 here
http://www.orsracksdirect.com/# Not sure if with or without shipping.


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

i got that same killer deal with free shipping from racknroad last week, should be getting it by monday, i heard alot of places dont have the rack and wont have'em till april 17....good luck...here there link...

http://www.racknroad.com/


----------



## candycane184 (Dec 4, 2007)

I picked up my Thule 684 Terrapin hitch mount cargo box for only $472.67. Here's the link: http://www.fasterthanthem.com/product.php?productid=343265?tw2


----------

